# Paua Abalone



## Sull-E (Nov 8, 2013)

When cutting abalone into strips, for a pen, what is the best way to measure for each strip so the finished pen has equal dimensions around the tube?  Also should I paint the tube black for a nicer appearance?

Thanks.
Sully


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm waiting on some now... my plan is to cut it with my laser and I still have my 'concerns'.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rob,

What's the wattage on your laser?  I have been thinking about buying a small desktop and just wondered.  Thanks.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

It started life as a Full Spectrum 40W. It's now @ 45W plus upgraded lens and electronics.  I would NOT recommend a FSLaser to most others. Hardware is nice, but support can be iffy.  They didn't like me because I didn't buy from them but someone looking to upgrade. They refused to sell me a part until I pay a $300 "transfer fee" to update their records.  It cost them the sale of one of their Pro LF models ($8K) and they didn't even know it. The original owner was PO'ed big time!


----------



## Sull-E (Nov 8, 2013)

*Abalone*

Please start a new thread for the laser discussion.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 8, 2013)

I always used about .075" wide slices of the real abalone (some use ground shell in epoxy binder). When cutting the strips, I made a few slightly narrower and a few slightly wider.  When I got close to the end, I would dry fit pieces until I had a good fit.


----------



## carlmorrell (Nov 8, 2013)

Not that I have had any luck making an abalone blank.  But I used algebra to determine the width of the strip, using the tube outside diameter and the number of strips (n) , using the following formula:

Width = Diameter * Tan( PI/n)

I did not make this formula up or derive it.  Search "regular polygon". In this case the tube radius is the apotherm.

That's the easy part.  The hard part is cutting that width.

For example, I was using Wall ST II tubes (od = .41"), and set n to 12 yields .109...".


----------



## Sull-E (Nov 8, 2013)

BRobbins629 said:


> I always used about .075" wide slices of the real abalone (some use ground shell in epoxy binder). When cutting the strips, I made a few slightly narrower and a few slightly wider.  When I got close to the end, I would dry fit pieces until I had a good fit.




Thanks Bruce.  What about painting the tubes black?  Would it be best to use gloss or flat.

Sully


----------



## Haynie (Nov 8, 2013)

Is FSlaser the brand?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sull-E said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > I always used about .075" wide slices of the real abalone (some use ground shell in epoxy binder). When cutting the strips, I made a few slightly narrower and a few slightly wider.  When I got close to the end, I would dry fit pieces until I had a good fit.
> ...


Definitely black. Either gloss or flat will work. If coverage is good, you just have to fill the gaps with clear CA and it will look great.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 8, 2013)

The way I divide a circumference into equal parts is to wrap a strip of paper around the object (or one of equal size) and trim it to fit exactly.  Now I fold the paper into the number of sections I want the circumference to be divide to and then unfold it for the exact size of each piece.  Make sense?
WB


----------



## Sull-E (Nov 9, 2013)

WB:
Thanks for your reply.  Your approach makes sense in the round.  I have actually done it, however, the strips are flat, and I am working on a simple approach for working with flat strips that will fit in proportion around the tube.

I noticed the equation above but didn't quite understand each of the variables.

Best,
Sully


----------



## Sull-E (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome, thanks Bruce.


Sully


----------

